# Free TurboTax self-employed



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

I see Lyft is offering it for free. Anybody use this before? Is there a catch?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

free state but federal will cost . This is how it was last year


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Free Turbo Tax Self Employed now offered on the uber page.

Free Self Employed now available.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

How do we use the Free Turbo Tax Live Self-Employed we get at the diamond level? I've always used turbo tax home and business CD version from Costco because I was able to do multiple people's returns for one price. If this is free with CPA review and live help I might give it a try. They took away my subway sandwich, I'd like to enroll on this before they cancel it too.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> How do we use the Free Turbo Tax Live Self-Employed we get at the diamond level? I've always used turbo tax home and business CD version from Costco because I was able to do multiple people's returns for one price. If this is free with CPA review and live help I might give it a try. They took away my subway sandwich, I'd like to enroll on this before they cancel it too.
> 
> View attachment 405723


You log I to your uber driver account from a computer and select tax information. The link will be there.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> You log I to your uber driver account from a computer and select tax information. The link will be there.


I've logged on from a computer, from web based phone, and from the app. All three net the same result. Free for the cheaper service and $85 for the "live" version that is supposed to be free to diamond drivers. This is from the computer:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Read the chart again, nowhere does it say the live version is free, just the state filing. You don't need the live version unless you want someone to review it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Read the chart again, nowhere does it say the live version is free, just the state filing.


If that's what they mean I misinterpreted it. "Free State filing turbotax live self employed" that is a little misleading it the true intention is Free state efile IF you pay for for TT Live.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> If that's what they mean I misinterpreted it. "Free State filing turbotax live self employed" that is a little misleading it the true intention is Free state efile IF you pay for for TT Live.


LOL
When have you ever known Uber to not be misleading! I'm sure they get a little percentage of every dollar that's spent through these links so they choose to be the sneaks that they are!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When have you ever known Uber to not be misleading!


That's why I didn't click "Start for Free." The only reason I was considering it was the free CPA review. I'll probably just end up buying TT H&B from Costco that way I can get my kids done and help my neighbor like last year. I prefer to buy software vs online only versions. The first time my son was on turbo tax online he was in about $150 by the end. They keep asking you to but more crap as the process goes on. With the CD version I efile the federal and put a stamp on my the state return and can do 5 that way for about $60 total, after the first 5 you need to mail the federal returns also but can do an unlimited number.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> That's why I didn't click "Start for Free." The only reason I was considering it was the free CPA review. I'll probably just end up buying TT H&B from Costco that way I can get my kids done and help my neighbor like last year. I prefer to buy software vs online only versions. The first time my son was on turbo tax online he was in about $150 by the end. They keep asking you to but more crap as the process goes on. With the CD version I efile the federal and put a stamp on my the state return and can do 5 that way for about $60 total, after the first 5 you need to mail the federal returns also but can do an unlimited number.


I'm with you dude, I feel exactly the same way and refuse to pay the extras. No problem mailing it in, I usually owe so not in a hurry to send it and if I'm doing your taxes for you then you should be happy to send it in yourself!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I always give friends the link for the self empliyed free and they get it free too lol.


----------

